

Suicide Rate at Foxconn is lower than Chinese Average - DavidAdams
http://www.osnews.com/story/23359/The_Foxconn_Suicides
If the 486,000 employees at Foxconn committed suicide at the average rate of suicide in China, then 68 would commit suicide each year.  In fact, only ten have.  It must be a pretty good place to work.  In fact, fewer Foxconn employees commit suicide than the US average too.
======
hga
" _These are very basic statistics._ "

Too basic, comparing a whole nation's official rate to a (self-)selected
subset that we can be certain doesn't match the former.

